# spinning copper round steel for the strings



## Ismael451

Hola a todos, 

Estoy haciendo ejercicios de 'Gapped text' para mi examen de FCE y, aunque no es el objeto de estos ejercicios, siempre intento aprender todo el vocabulario posible con ellos. 
En un texto titulado 'A life in the Day: Paolo Fazioli', desafortunadamente no disponible completo online, aparece: "My 35 workers take hours over each detail, *like spinning copper round steel for the strings"*. 
Paolo Fazioli es un reconocido hacedor de pianos italiano y en el artículo básicamente cuenta cómo es su día a día. 
En la frase en negrita sé qué significan copper (cobre), round (redondo o circular) y steel (acero) por separado pero no qué significan en conjunto ("¿aceros redondos de cobre?"). Lo más probable es que se trate de alguna pieza del piano y sea del todo irrelevante, pero me gustaría saberlo en cualquier caso.

Muchísimas gracias.


----------



## k-in-sc

Round (here) = around = alrededor de
Something like "enrollando cobre alrededor de (un alma de) acero"


----------



## rodelu2

K-in-sc is probably right ( what else is news?) and her suggestion sounds good. Some of the low notes in a piano are produced by strings made by winding copper around a steel core that supports the copper and withstands the tension. Perhaps Sig. Fazioli chose the wrong word.


----------



## k-in-sc

I'm glad you approve! There's nothing wrong with "round" for "around" except that it sounds slightly BrE


----------



## rodelu2

"Round" is OK. It's spinning I thought was wrong; "spinning" in a metalworking context means an entirely different operation (repujado), and copper is particularly suitable for spinning. "Winding" (devanado, arrollado) is what you do with the copper wire to form it into a coil. "Wrapping" would probably work too.


----------



## k-in-sc

Oh, "spinning." I took it to be a literary-sounding way to say "winding."
I thought "repujado" was embossing ...?


----------



## rodelu2

Yes, repujado also means embossing, done mostly by hand with punches. Metal spinning you do in a...metal-spinning lathe, to make pots, pans, lampshades,etc.


----------



## k-in-sc

You don't mean "turning"? For "spin" I would normally think "hilar."


----------



## Maria V

Creo que sería:
"*como enrollando cobre alrededor del acero para las cuerdas". 
*Strings are made of several materials, including nylon and steel, and copper uses to be spun around the string. 
Refer to http://www.violinist.com/blog/laurie/20118/12542/ for some background.


----------



## rodelu2

Yuo spin wool, you spin a top, electrons have "spin", dervishes spin, and then you spin metal.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_spinning


----------



## Maria V

Más sobre cuerdas: http://books.google.com.co/books?id...onepage&q=cuerdas acero redondo cobre&f=false


----------



## k-in-sc

rodelu2 said:


> Yuo spin wool, you spin a top, electrons have "spin", dervishes spin, and then you spin metal.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metal_spinning


You learn something new every day


----------

